# Peanut....



## cameldairy (Aug 31, 2011)

..... my precious mini donkey with his buddy.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How adorable........ :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Ducklady (Apr 7, 2010)

Very cute. Ok I see a zebra striped golf cart but is that a zebra I see?


----------



## cameldairy (Aug 31, 2011)

yeppers


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

How cute...


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Love that picture!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Cute donkey and lucky little dog that gets rides. :thumb:


----------



## JackMilliken (Jul 29, 2011)

Cute pic  do you breed Zonkeys?


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Love that picture!  Takes for sharing! :thumb:


----------

